# Do not Reply To Hotmail Warning! Report it!



## Hanzo (Aug 12, 2008)

This is what I got in my E mail, as well as several and possibly dozens of others...

____________________________________________


Dear Account User

This Email is from Hotmail Customer Care and we are sending it to every Hotmail Email User Accounts Owner for safety. we are having congestions due to the anonymous registration of Hotmail accounts so we are shutting down some Hotmail accounts and your account was among those to be deleted. We are sending this email to you so that you can verify and let us know if you still want to use this account. If you are still interested please confirm your account by filling the space below.Your User name, password, date of birth and your country information would be needed to verify your account.

Due to the congestion in all Hotmail users and removal of all unused Hotmail Accounts, Hotmail would be shutting down all unused Accounts, You will have to confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Information below after clicking the reply button, or your account will be suspended within 24 hours for security reasons.

* Username: ..............................
* Password: ................................
* Date of Birth: ............................
* Country Or Territory: ................

After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconveniences.

Warning!!! Account owner that refuses to update his/her account after two weeks of receiving this warning will lose his or her account permanently.

_____________________________________________


the sender was a organicfood30@hotmail.com

and the reply to was acc_member_serviceaaa@hotmail.com

What the hell? Who the fuck give their hacking title Organic Food? It's a phishing Scam


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 12, 2008)

Noted, thanks.


----------



## Eevee (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow.  You would have to be ten kinds of dumb to reply to that.


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 12, 2008)

ROFL! xD
That one's almost as good as the mail about your steam password.

Free Game!
Get a new game for free, just sign in.
account name:
password:

sent by something like valve_blah@hotmail.com

I wonder how many people fell for that one. ^^


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 12, 2008)

I know, it was actually convincing since it had the Windows Live Logo and all that shit you would see from a hotmail staff member


----------



## verix (Aug 12, 2008)

Not seeing a problem with this. This is clearly a legitimate proposition to allow me to fix my e-mail account.


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 12, 2008)

verix said:


> Not seeing a problem with this. This is clearly a legitimate proposition to allow me to fix my e-mail account.



.........


----------



## Cmdr-A (Aug 12, 2008)

I never saw this before on MSN, yet. o.o I dunno if I might, if it ends up in junk mail I wouldn't be able to get to it anyway, my javascript has been acting up preventing getting into there xD

But duly noted. Though, I'm more tempted to reply to it just to give it some retarded answers just for shits and giggles <.<



			
				Hanzo said:
			
		

> .........


Haha. that combined with your avatar...is epic.


----------



## Pi (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks for this cool warning

i will take it to heart


----------



## eternal_flare (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the info.*notes down*


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for that duly noted, 

@FA admins: why not put this in a admin notice as a link so that people can read it as soon as they log on to the site.

or make it link of the day.


----------



## Eevee (Aug 12, 2008)

furcity said:


> @FA admins: why not put this in a admin notice as a link so that people can read it as soon as they log on to the site.


great idea

why don't we also put an admin notice warning people not to use toasters in the bathtub


----------



## net-cat (Aug 12, 2008)

Eevee said:


> why don't we also put an admin notice warning people not to use toasters in the bathtub


Oh, seriously? That explains _so_ much. Thanks!

Obligatory Image Macro Here


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 12, 2008)

I know for a fact that legitimate companies would never ask password/personal info... that should be a given, especially if you read ToS and stuff.


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Aug 12, 2008)

furcity said:


> @FA admins: why not put this in a admin notice as a link so that people can read it as soon as they log on to the site.



Well then they would be giving special treatment to hotmail users! they should post warnings of phishing scams for all websites in every language!

And every time a new phishing scam is discovered we can replace all the FA porn with a warning message alerting potential fappers about a fake email that may or may not be in the inbox.

That would be SO popular


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 12, 2008)

but many people are new to the internet, thus they wont have the knowledge to know that this False E mail claiming to be Hotmail is stealing their account and identity


----------



## Pi (Aug 12, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> but many people are new to the internet, thus they wont have the knowledge to know that this False E mail claiming to be Hotmail is stealing their account and identity



how many people are new to sharp objects and won't have the knowledge to know that jabbing the blade of a meat cleaver into your fat face is a bad idea?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 12, 2008)

Plus they can always contact MSN directly, and verify the truth.


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 12, 2008)

Pi said:


> how many people are new to sharp objects and won't have the knowledge to know that jabbing the blade of a meat cleaver into your fat face is a bad idea?



ummm, lets see, kids, people with autism, kids with down syndrome, I would say a lot


----------



## Pi (Aug 12, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> ummm, lets see, kids, people with autism, kids with down syndrome, I would say a lot



good. i hope they die.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 12, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> but many people are new to the internet, thus they wont have the knowledge to know that this False E mail claiming to be Hotmail is stealing their account and identity


The problem is further complicated for them by not knowing where to turn, or even _that_ they should turn to trusted sources, to verify the truth or fallacy of the warning.  (Hint: Your ISP's help pages and help desk ought to be half-decent places to start, if you're new to the 'Net.)


Hanzo said:


> Pi said:
> 
> 
> > how many people are new to sharp objects and won't have the knowledge to know that jabbing the blade of a meat cleaver into your fat face is a bad idea?
> ...


Valid examples, but the subtlety within Pi's point hints at the answer: such people, if they're incapable of learning on their own or being taught, should be either monitored continually by those who can catch them doing a Very Bad Thingâ„¢ before they do it, or not using the 'Net at all.  People foolish enough to blindly believe an email that they wouldn't believe in print without asking someone simply shouldn't be using the 'Net any more than legally-blind people should be driving cars.

It sounds harsh, yes, but that's the way it is.


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 13, 2008)

Pi said:


> good. i hope they die.



you know, for the number pi...your quite dull. And my nephew is autistic. Fuckin troll


----------



## Orion928 (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks, ill watch for it


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 13, 2008)

This is a bad thread

hanzo no one cares


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey guys someone wants me to send them Â£10,000 in return for a share of their fortune, that's cool, right?


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 13, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Hey guys someone wants me to send them Â£10,000 in return for a share of their fortune, that's cool, right?



OMG, they still send this crap? xD
Take a deep breath in, laugh very loud, then delete it and forget it. That's the best way to deal with SPAM (if it managed to get past your SPAM filter). ;-)


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 13, 2008)

XD
That is one of the mails, sent by really stupid pishers...

I think, really EVERYONE, who is active in the internet, shoudl now, that no site will ask you for the PWs or anything again (after registration).

And using such adresses or storys... XD


But the stupid thing is, there are really guys, who belive such crap -.-


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 13, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> This is a bad thread
> 
> hanzo no one cares



I know, thats why i kill trolls. Because no one cares about them either. Its so fun being a sadistic fuck


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 13, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> OMG, they still send this crap? xD
> Take a deep breath in, laugh very loud, then delete it and forget it. That's the best way to deal with SPAM (if it managed to get past your SPAM filter). ;-)



That reminds me on the SPAM-Trap-Website ^^

Some nice guys had made an site, which detects Spam-Bots (the stupid programms, searching for e-mail-adresses and spam then), which try to search on the side.
Then the side beginns to create indefinite pages with nonsense-adresses.
The Spam-Bots scan and scan and scan... They won't stop... ^^


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Aug 13, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> OMG, they still send this crap? xD



I still get 'hot stox tips' in my spam box 

I still find it hard to believe that someone is like "oh look, a random stock tip, lets invest ALL OF OUR MONEY"


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 13, 2008)

hiphopopotimus said:


> I still get 'hot stox tips' in my spam box



WOW! Keep it! That thing is a rarity now. ^^


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 13, 2008)

hiphopopotimus said:


> I still get 'hot stox tips' in my spam box
> 
> I still find it hard to believe that someone is like "oh look, a random stock tip, lets invest ALL OF OUR MONEY"



That's the problem... -.-

If a bot sees your adress only one time, maybe short before you delete it or something, it will spam it for eternity -.-

I have an seperate gmx-acc for porn sites (It's old, don't worry) and last time i seen it, it got about 30 Spams/day...
*ironic on* "No, WE don't use your address for anythign and won't ahnd it to thirs" *ironic off* -.-


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 13, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> OMG, they still send this crap? xD



I get some of those "Nigerian" email scams every once in a while. I just reply that I've forwarded their email to the U.S. authorities, and they shut up. And I also get those "update your account" spoof emails about Paypal (I just forward those to Paypal and let them deal with it)


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 13, 2008)

No good idea when you get the stupid nonsense spam-mails...
A answer will cuz a doubling of the spam mass -.-

Theoretically i could claim tons of money, german courts made a law against electronic advertisment per e-mail. Cuz i don't wanted to get Spams, their illegal...
But it are only self-working e-mail-accs... the guys behind that are ungetable -.-


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 13, 2008)

A friend of mine got a similar e-mail claiming that Hotmail was _running out_ of usable names, and asking that the recipient forward it to all their Hotmail contacts.

Let's see, assuming a Hotmail username can have up to 20 characters consisting of letters, numbers, underscores (_) and dashes (-), that's *38^20*, or *39,415,944,008,219,710,658,556,042,674,176* possible combinations (and remember, that's an assumption, the actual number is probably quite a bit more).  Even if six _billion_ people used Hotmail, which is way, way, WAY more than the actual userbase (by at least one order of magnitude), that would still leave
*6,569,324,001,369,951,776,426 possible usernames per person.*


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Aug 13, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> OMG, they still send this crap? xD



You've been caught on video, watch it now:
youtube.com.bla.com/video.exe

How inconspicuous


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 13, 2008)

Remember people, if someone asks you for ANY personal information such as birthdate, or country, or your social security, even, don't respond. Report it as spam, delete, whatever, don't reply to it and send that kind of stuff to 'em!

Also, if someone asks you for that kind of sensitive information OVER THE PHONE, just hang up.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Aug 13, 2008)

urrmm i keep getting e-mails from like 5 different banks, none of them i have an account with all asking me to put in my details for a "security check"


----------



## Eevee (Aug 14, 2008)

Pi said:


> good. i hope they die.


haha



Hanzo said:


> I know, thats why i kill trolls. Because no one cares about them either. Its so fun being a sadistic fuck


wow you sure are fucking cool man

keep listening to korn and hating the other kids I'm sure it will lead to a productive and happy life


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 14, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> I know, thats why i kill trolls. Because no one cares about them either. Its so fun being a sadistic fuck



eevee covered this one pretty well

but i would like to add:  CAUTION, FOLKS!  try not to cut yourself on the _edginess_ of this post


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Aug 15, 2008)

Eevee said:


> Wow.  You would have to be ten kinds of dumb to reply to that.



Welcome to Queensland. Now featuring more people that have been scammed by Nigerians than any other place of this earth.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 15, 2008)

*checks his old hotmail*...it doesnt exist no mores...MSN deleted it


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 16, 2008)

Eevee said:


> haha
> 
> 
> wow you sure are fucking cool man
> ...



Too fuckin right.  I really aint offended by what he said though, this is a thread, your suppose to bash assholes


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 16, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> eevee covered this one pretty well
> 
> but i would like to add:  CAUTION, FOLKS!  try not to cut yourself on the _edginess_ of this post



Well it seems you already did by posting in it. PHAIL


----------



## verix (Aug 16, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> Too fuckin right.  I really aint offended by what he said though, this is a thread, your suppose to bash assholes


this is it, this is the thread, thsi is the therad i take

I take the therad and I weave it into pain. I weave it into pain for the trolls that ross me. and then wehn a troll crosses me, the thread i have weaved into pain is TOSSED TO THEM OVER THE INTERNET. YES. HOW DOES IT FUCKING FEEL, TROLLS. HWOW DOES IT FEEL. I HAVE TAKEN THIS THREAD AND TWISTED IT LIKE FUCKING GOLDILOCKS INTO A TORTUROUS DEVICE. YESSSS. FEEL IT. EAT IT. FUCK YOU DAD


----------



## Skittle (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks though it is slightly obvious due to the grammatical errors and such. People really need to pay more attention to crap.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 16, 2008)

Most people do.  The problem is the tiny, tiny few who don't, and even if it's a fraction of one percent, it's still a large enough number.


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 17, 2008)

verix said:


> this is it, this is the thread, thsi is the therad i take
> 
> I take the therad and I weave it into pain. I weave it into pain for the trolls that ross me. and then wehn a troll crosses me, the thread i have weaved into pain is TOSSED TO THEM OVER THE INTERNET. YES. HOW DOES IT FUCKING FEEL, TROLLS. HWOW DOES IT FEEL. I HAVE TAKEN THIS THREAD AND TWISTED IT LIKE FUCKING GOLDILOCKS INTO A TORTUROUS DEVICE. YESSSS. FEEL IT. EAT IT. FUCK YOU DAD



.....WOW


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 20, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> Well it seems you already did by posting in it. PHAIL



ahahahaha
trying _way_ too hard


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 20, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> A friend of mine got a similar e-mail claiming that Hotmail was _running out_ of usable names, and asking that the recipient forward it to all their Hotmail contacts.
> *insert maths here


Oohhohohoo. I love those ones.
I can't believe people really fall for that one


----------

